# Keyless Entry for the Nissan Sentra GXE model



## roythoppil (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a keyless entry , which i had bought it from EBAY , for a nissan Sentra GXE 1999 model. I dont know how to make it work, could you tell me whether my keyless entry equipment is right or wrong and how could i make it work . I tried inserting it 7 times into the ignition place to reset it and it doesnt work. Could you help me out with this

Thank you


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

roythoppil said:


> I have a keyless entry , which i had bought it from EBAY , for a nissan Sentra GXE 1999 model. I dont know how to make it work, could you tell me whether my keyless entry equipment is right or wrong and how could i make it work . I tried inserting it 7 times into the ignition place to reset it and it doesnt work. Could you help me out with this
> 
> Thank you


My GXE and most others do not have remote locking.
what did you buy ?
Just a key fob ? 
check to see if you have the controler. Down load the FSM from the forum.
Good Luck....


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

its a lil hard to diagnose when theres no idea of what unit you installed, how you installed it , and no pics. a good picture is worth a thousand words spoken OR typed.... a lil more info and we may be able to help ya out . of course if your talkin about JUST the remote (factory ) you may want to make sure you have that option installed from the factory. 
Q


----------



## roythoppil (Oct 16, 2007)

It was a preinstalled feature of the nissan sentra, its not that i did put it in seperately. It was an installed feature in the car , when the car was bought. and i did have the Key less entry transmitter for quite some time,but the fact was that it broke and i wanted to replace it. So i bought the same kinda stuff from ebay, i mean the 3 button transmitter as before wit the same serial number. But now i cant make it work. Could you tell me why?


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

roythoppil said:


> It was a preinstalled feature of the nissan sentra, its not that i did put it in seperately. It was an installed feature in the car , when the car was bought. and i did have the Key less entry transmitter for quite some time,but the fact was that it broke and i wanted to replace it. So i bought the same kinda stuff from ebay, i mean the 3 button transmitter as before wit the same serial number. But now i cant make it work. Could you tell me why?


well that clears things up , i install aftermarket systems all the time, among other things. i was just thinking in that mind set. i assumed it was a factory system AFTER i posted ... anyways , heres the correct programing instructions for your car . 

1. Enter vehicle, close and lock all doors using power lock switch on drivers door.
2. Insert and remove (do not turn) key from ignition at least 6 times within 10 seconds.
Tail lamps will flash to indicate original code has been erased.
3. Insert and turn key to ACC position. 
4. Press LOCK on first keyless remote. Tail lamps will flash to confirm programming.
5. To add additional remotes, unlock then lock the doors using power lock
switch on drivers door.
6. Press LOCK button on second keyless remote. Tail lamps will flash to confirm
programming.
7. Open drivers door, turn ignition to OFF. 
8. MAKE SURE you open the door BEFORE you turn the ignition OFF.. 
hope that helps 
Q


----------



## roythoppil (Oct 16, 2007)

94xe-r said:


> well that clears things up , i install aftermarket systems all the time, among other things. i was just thinking in that mind set. i assumed it was a factory system AFTER i posted ... anyways , heres the correct programing instructions for your car .
> 
> 1. Enter vehicle, close and lock all doors using power lock switch on drivers door.
> 2. Insert and remove (do not turn) key from ignition at least 6 times within 10 seconds.
> ...


I tried it and it doesnt work; the fact is that i have tried this before and still it didnt work( Is there a specific way to do it, some technical way or something; i dont know ). Could you tell me what are the other things i need to check to get this thing right and fix it. Say some kind of fuse or something .. can you think what else could be the problem , if that way doesnt work.
Thanks


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

there is a fuse and i believe there may be a relay for the keyless entry. i dont remember if this particular model is under the hood or the dash. of course it COULD be a faulty remote OR not the correct Frequency ....


----------

